# Removals help please



## lylac (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all, I posted a couple of months ago with regard to moving to Paphos.
Since then I have started to learn Greek and begun sorting out finances.
So what do I want now I hear you ask, well it may seem like a silly question but what would a ball park figure for removals be?
My partner and I haven't got a house full of stuff and would probably sell most of it and start a fresh, my Mother has informed my that Ikea has reached Cyprus, so that's me set!
I have trawlled web sites but they all want to come and do a house quote, which we are not ready for. We are looking at moving in about 14 months time.
To possibly give me some kind of idea, how much would it cost to transport a car? Before everyone says it's cheaper to buy a car out there, I know this, I am just trying to get an idea!!


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Lylac. We are hopefully moving to Paphos next month and have spent the last two months researching removal costs. We are buying 'fully furnished' so are only taking small furniture and personal belongings. For about 250 cu ft quotes ranged with full packing/unpacking from £1169 to £2784!! For companies that supply boxes for your own packing quotes ranged from £410 to £585. As to car, if you have a container with your car And belongings quotes were from £3035 to £4230!! Best is RoRo from Bristol or Southampton -- c£400 to £650. Obviously size of car affects the price and marine ins. is extra. Hope this helps. Malcolmw.


----------



## lylac (Jul 29, 2008)

*Removals*

Thanks Malcom, very helpful.
After I posted I looked at the RORO thingy, thought about selling the car, buying a small van and packing all the stuff in it and RORO'ing it! Cheap removals, however I think this is probably not viable! Lol!
I have been reading the Grapevine magazine (my Mum gets it shipped over here!) looking for jobs but can't see anything. I suppose I've got 14 months to sort something out!
As an aside note, does anyone on the island pay for Broadband? If so, how much per month and what connection speed is that for?
All assistance gratefully appreciated x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lylac said:


> Thanks Malcom, very helpful.
> After I posted I looked at the RORO thingy, thought about selling the car, buying a small van and packing all the stuff in it and RORO'ing it! Cheap removals, however I think this is probably not viable! Lol!
> I have been reading the Grapevine magazine (my Mum gets it shipped over here!) looking for jobs but can't see anything. I suppose I've got 14 months to sort something out!
> As an aside note, does anyone on the island pay for Broadband? If so, how much per month and what connection speed is that for?
> All assistance gratefully appreciated x


Connection to the IP-VPN via Broandband Services


≤256Kbps
i-choicebusinesslite
€85,43 (£50,00) installation
€8,54 (£5,00)monthly


≤512Kbps
i-choicebusinesslite
€85,43 (£50,00)installation
€18,79 (£11,00)monthly charge


≥1000Kbps
i-choicebusinesslite
€85,43 (£50,00)installation
€32,46 (£19,00)monthly charge

Regards Veronica


----------

